# Luggage Repair in Barcelona?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a Travelpro 19" rollaboard suitcase on which one of the wheels has cracked. Travelpro itself has no service representative here.
Can someone please recommend a competent luggage repair shop in Barcelona city?
thanks.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

libove said:


> I have a Travelpro 19" rollaboard suitcase on which one of the wheels has cracked. Travelpro itself has no service representative here.
> Can someone please recommend a competent luggage repair shop in Barcelona city?
> thanks.


Don't particularly know barca but if you get away from the centre and try some of the ferreterías, you may well find somebody that can fix you up. I had similar situation flying to Colombia and one of my suitcases arrived on the carousel minus a wheel. Went to a ferretería away from the centre and matter sorted within about 5 minutes.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Baldilocks wrote:


> Don't particularly know barca but if you get away from the centre and try some of the ferreterías, you may well find somebody that can fix you up. I had similar situation flying to Colombia and one of my suitcases arrived on the carousel minus a wheel. Went to a ferretería away from the centre and matter sorted within about 5 minutes.


Good idea, thanks. There's a neighbourhood ferreteria near my flat. I'll try them.

If anyone knows of an actual luggage repair service in Barcelona city, I'd still appreciate hearing about that too.

cheers,
Jay


----------

